# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Problem in posting replies to Threads

## Saarang84

I'm currently unable to post any replies to existing threads in this forum for more than the past half-an-hour. I've checked my internet connection, even cleared my browser history, cookies, passwords, etc. but the issue still persists.. Don't know what the problem is.

----------


## Saarang84

I use Windows XP SP3, with IE 8, Chrome and Opera.. I use only Chrome for accessing this forum though. 

EDIT: I've notified Ford about this problem - sent him a PM.

----------


## TMS

Mmmm ... post #2 was a reply to an existing thread.


Typically, I think the advice would be: log out of the forum, clear the cache on your browser, maybe reboot, and log back into the forum.


Regards, TMS

----------


## Fotis1991

> I use Windows XP SP3, with IE 8, Chrome and Opera.. I use only Chrome for accessing this forum though. 
> 
> EDIT: I've notified Ford about this problem - sent him a PM.



You send a pm to me too and as i see the problem does not exist any more. Does it?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...le-column.html

----------


## Saarang84

The problem still persists in that particular thread.. I'm unable to edit my posts in that thread.

Don't know if it pertains to my profile.. I've tried everything, even what TMS has mentioned, but to no avail.

I've been facing connection time-out issues often (while accessing this Forum) for the past couple of days.

----------

